# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  1С предприниматель, чистая база

## gost30

Ситуация следующая, веду ИП на 1С предприниматель, тут еще один ИП просится помочь в учете. Как мне  уже на существующей 1С завести чистую базу для нового ИП? Помогите, плз, я то я чайник-чайником.

----------


## zas2004

скачай на форуме установку 1с предприниматель, установи в другую папку и веди на здоровье

----------


## gost30

Спасибо, мне еще подсказали следующее: при запуске 1С есть кнопка добавить, так можно добавлять сколько угодно чистых баз.

----------


## zas2004

если восьмерка, то да, но база возможно будет старой, т.к добавляется из исходно установленной конфы, а не последней обновленной

----------


## Наталья 52rus

подскажите пожалуйста ссылку для скачивания 1с предприниматель, а то не могу никак найти.заранее спасибо!

----------

